# vanzolinii tadpole



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

A few days ago I saw my vanzo male caring a tad on it's back and yesterday I heard him calling with a more deeper and slower tone then usually. Calling/encouraging his bride?
And this morning I found a tad with feeder eggs in a film canister.
Isn't it a great hobby?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very neat; great pictures


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats! great pictures- keep us updated on the tads!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes it is a great hobby! Congrats! I love those frogs!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats ! Very Beautiful..


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

nice work , 
love those frogs there really beautiful


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a great looking frog.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

What a VERY cool picture... thanks for posting! Have never actually seen a picture like that WITH the feeder eggs... would be very cool if you could add pictures as he grows!


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

yes please do keep us updated with development pics


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats on the tad, is it your first from the Vanzolini? I wish we had these guys in the U.S. (legally).


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Vanzolini isn't that hard to breed in my opinion. I've got two small juv's. These I raised with a mix of fish food, spirulina, daphne, mosquito larvae ( correct spelling?). Anyhow it wasn't that difficult. But the vanzo's are difficult to follow in the green so I have no idea if there are other surprises.

Since the larvae had 4 feeder eggs around it I experimented with two eggs. I took them out off the water and I hope to see if the eggs were fertilized.
Keep you posted,

Ron


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you poast a pic of their setup?


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Julio, I've got them in a lager viv measuring 80 cm X 60 cm and 80 cm high.
I'll post a pic from some time ago. 
Regular temp, but my quess it they like it a bit moist. Like pumilio they start caling when it ' rains' in the viv. 
I've got a aquarium heater underneath the bottom to keep up the moist level next to a sprinkler installation. 
Ron


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tank!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, very nice tank. I really like the root systems look. Very sharp looking!


----------

